# turbo timer install?



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

I have the HKS type-0 turbo timer with the S13 harness and I was wondering if anyone knows how to install it into the car(93 240 w/ SR20)? Do all the wires go to the ECU or also ignition...thank you...need to know ASAP...i hate having my turbo timer sittin there doing nothing

Thanks


----------



## JDM240Turbo (Jan 21, 2005)

ckykm said:


> I have the HKS type-0 turbo timer with the S13 harness and I was wondering if anyone knows how to install it into the car(93 240 w/ SR20)? Do all the wires go to the ECU or also ignition...thank you...need to know ASAP...i hate having my turbo timer sittin there doing nothing
> 
> Thanks


Should be 3 wires. Maybe 4. Two wires go to the ACC and ACC2 wires. One is ground, and one is any 12v power supply wire.

Your timer should of had directions. Refer to a repair manual for all the wiring. I installed my greddy timer myself, but the guy had a timer already in there and the wires were left there. I simply matched the colors. Good luck.


----------



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

JDM240Turbo said:


> Should be 3 wires. Maybe 4. Two wires go to the ACC and ACC2 wires. One is ground, and one is any 12v power supply wire.
> 
> Your timer should of had directions. Refer to a repair manual for all the wiring. I installed my greddy timer myself, but the guy had a timer already in there and the wires were left there. I simply matched the colors. Good luck.


thanks yeah came with directions but in japanese lol


----------



## ckykm (Apr 22, 2003)

JDM240Turbo said:


> Should be 3 wires. Maybe 4. Two wires go to the ACC and ACC2 wires. One is ground, and one is any 12v power supply wire.
> 
> Your timer should of had directions. Refer to a repair manual for all the wiring. I installed my greddy timer myself, but the guy had a timer already in there and the wires were left there. I simply matched the colors. Good luck.


sry but im totally oblivious to the wires from the ECU. What are the ACC and ACC2 wires on the ECU if they even are on the ECU...ive read so many different ways to install...so basically just match colors on the ECU?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

no dont match colours.
The only wire that would need to be connected to the ecu is the RPM signal wire. The RPM signal wire on the Turbo timer is brown. SPLICE this into the RPM signal wire on your ecu.
The grey safety wire needs to be connected to the handbrake switch wire. Splice the grey wire into the handbrake wire that can be found under the centre console.

http://www.hksusa.com/info/download.asp?id=1637#


----------

